# SER cable in conduit.



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Don't have my book in front of me but its not allowed in a full conduit system, a sleeve for physical protection yes. From what I remember I think it's the bare ground. 
It's in the SER section of the 2008 book (we're not in 2011 yet).
It's funny I had this discussion last week with a guy I work for as he wanted to feed a Resi. genset with SER in conduit and I told him its a no go, but he'd been doing it this way for years.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Sparky J said:


> Don't have my book in front of me but its not allowed in a full conduit system, a sleeve for physical protection yes. From what I remember I think it's the bare ground.
> It's in the SER section of the 2008 book (we're not in 2011 yet).
> It's funny I had this discussion last week with a guy I work for as he wanted to feed a Resi. genset with SER in conduit and I told him its a no go, but he'd been doing it this way for years.


Its a 120 feet run to a garage, i intend to use a section of EMT no more than 10' transitioning from the basement to the garage subpanel. i was planning to run THHN and EMT but i want to minimize the cost.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You can run SER in as much conduit as you want, just not underground. 

You have to size the conduit based on the external fattest dimension of the cable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Giorgio.g said:


> Its a 120 feet run to a garage, i intend to use a section of EMT no more than 10' transitioning from the basement to the garage subpanel. i was planning to run THHN and EMT but i want to minimize the cost.


Is it underground?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You can run SER in as much conduit as you want, just not underground.
> 
> You have to size the conduit based on the external fattest dimension of the cable.


Told you I did not have my book in front of me sorry I left out the underground part. But I did not ever claim to be perfect .


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Is it underground?


no sir, it is ran freely in the basement and then installed in a sleeve transitioning from basement to subpanel, i am planning to run 2-2-2-4 SER, what size emt should i use, i dont have my NEC with me for this week since i am away from home.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You have to size the conduit based on the external fattest dimension of the cable.


 
Why you gotta be all technical and stuff.:jester:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Why you gotta be all technical and stuff.:jester:


Come on man his avitar isn't about food it, it means Breaks out Books Quickly especially code books. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Why you gotta be all technical and stuff.:jester:


:laughing:


Ok, from table 9


> (9) A multiconductor cable or flexible cord of two or more conductors shall be treated as a single conductor for calculating percentage conduit fill area. For cables that have elliptical cross sections, the cross-sectional area calculation shall be based on using the major diameter of the ellipse as a circle diameter.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Come on man his avitar isn't about food it, it means Breaks out Books Quickly especially code books. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


Lets not undersell food ...


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Ok, from table 9


 

Actually fattest makes more sense to me.:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Actually fattest makes more sense to me.:laughing:


Code blue. Mailbox full. Ill contact you tomorrow about job. Interweb down awg-dawg


----------

